# DRAGONS!



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 23, 2012)

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice shots! Ever shoot them while they are flying?


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 23, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Nice shots! Ever shoot them while they are flying?



Thank you cgipson 

Shot number four is an in flight shot.

I have some reds in mating flights some where, let me see if I can find them."I'll be back" LOL


----------



## Josh220 (Feb 23, 2012)

LIES! These be flies!

I like the last one the best, it has the most interesting angle.


----------



## jriepe (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice shots.  One thing about shooting dragon flies and damsel flies is many times they will fly away and return to the exact spot.

Jerry


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 23, 2012)

Josh220 said:


> LIES! These be flies!
> 
> I like the last one the best, it has the most interesting angle.




LOL  Thank you Josh


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 23, 2012)

jriepe said:


> Nice shots.  One thing about shooting dragon flies and damsel flies is many times they will fly away and return to the exact spot.
> 
> Jerry



Thank you jriepe 

And that is half of the technique of shooting dragons


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thunder_o_b said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots! Ever shoot them while they are flying?
> ...



Cool, look forward to seeing them! I got on a kick last summer.. and did nothing but shoot flying dragonflies for a day or two... enjoyed it! Got some nice shots! I figure anyone can shoot 'em sitting still, right?  lol!


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 24, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Thunder_o_b said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



Charlie, you just gotta post those shots. If you already have, please post them again, I would love to see them


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thunder_o_b said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thunder_o_b said:
> ...



Here are some of the threads on them.... 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/256194-practicing-aerial-captures.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/257364-dragonfly-sitting-dragonfly-flying.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/255364-dragonflies-i-shot-today-two-ponds-nwr-comments-welcome.html


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 24, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Thunder_o_b said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



Cool, on my way


----------



## carlos58 (Feb 28, 2012)

very nice set


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 28, 2012)

carlos58 said:


> very nice set



Thank you carlos


----------

